# Advice Please



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

Little George is 5 1/2 months old now he had a face, foot and bottom trim about 4 weeks ago which went really well and I trust my groomer as her mum has a cockapoo same age as George. She has also alway trimmed my carins lovely. But I feel that the time has come for more of a trim as the end 1 1/2" of his coat is quite straight and is becoming frizzy when I brush him. The other 1 1/2" is going lovely and wavy. How much should I be brave enough to have off as I feel he does need a trim to get rid of some of his puppy coat as he started to get stuck in undergrowth when running free which upsets him. OH thinks he is fine as he is?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Is wont hurt to get some of the fuzz off him and will make the next couple of months a little easier as his coat thickens up and requires more in depth brushing.


----------



## Mclisa (Dec 26, 2012)

We're at exactly the same stage! Charlie's head and shoulders are lovely and silky and glossy but the rest of him is fuzzy and dull and grows in all directions. I'm thinking he really needs a cut but on the other hand I love my fuzzy fluffy scruffy monkey lol


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Molly's is still fuzzy at nearly 13 months 

xxx


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

I know Mclisa I love my fuzzy bear as well but his fur looks like its ready for something? I do groom him every evening, have just bought him a slicker comb to see if that helps.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

You'll still love him, I think I love them long then have them cut and think actually I like them sort..... He'll still look gorgeous either way


----------



## Mclisa (Dec 26, 2012)

Im gonna book Charlie in for 27th of the month for his 6month birthday


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

Ohh George is six month soon may book him in for his six month birthday? We should put before and after pictures on?


----------



## Mclisa (Dec 26, 2012)

Yes! Definitely I will do that! My husband already thinks I'm nuts


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Of course you must put before and after pics up - 
Kiki had her first trim at 5 and half months and the groomer took too much off ...
Next time I was much more specific and happier with the outcome. She is shaggy again now, but not booked to go back in until start of May.... I might have to trim her face a little as I think she is having difficulty seeing out!


----------



## Mclisa (Dec 26, 2012)

Well guys Charlie got his hair cut for his six month birthday today here's his before and after pics


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Mclisa said:


> We're at exactly the same stage! Charlie's head and shoulders are lovely and silky and glossy but the rest of him is fuzzy and dull and grows in all directions. I'm thinking he really needs a cut but on the other hand I love my fuzzy fluffy scruffy monkey lol


Sounds like Lola too! We got the fuzz removed.. She looks great!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Charlie looks stunningly handsome in both his before and his after picture


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Charlie is a lovely looking boy.


----------



## Mclisa (Dec 26, 2012)

Ruth, do you mind me asking where you get Lola cut? I know your Belfast based too, it's so hard to find a good groomer...I took Charlie to absolutely barking in newtownabbey and she was great but it is a bit far out for us


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Absolutely Barking is where we took Lola time before last.. Loved Lisa, she did a great job. Bit far out for us too, so I took her to Woofy Wash at our vets Cedar Grove this time. Was ok but will be going back to Absolutely Barking next time! It's worth the drive! I just stay in the area.. Go to the shops near Abbey Centre etc..


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

George looks lovely btw


----------



## Mclisa (Dec 26, 2012)

Oh that's great to hear Ruth! Cedar grove is our vets too and I was thinking about taking Charlie there as when we were in for his injections I met another girl taking her poo there, glad I went to Lisa at absolutely barking now!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

You're definitely close to us! Watch out for vicious power walkers in Stormont! Grrr! 

With regards woofy wash.. They did an ok job but I didn't think Lola was well finished. There are a few random long bits of hair, they didn't do a hygiene trim, didn't trim enough off the ears and I found 3 small matts after the groom... So I think Lisa at Absolutely Barking is definitely a cut above (no pun intended)! I like the holistic idea!


----------

